# Paphiopedilum tranlienianum



## fibre (Dec 22, 2012)

Three out of my little collection of this funny species.
These are small growing clones (LS about 17cm).


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2012)

So,So nice! The one on the right has great color


----------



## quiltergal (Dec 22, 2012)

OMG those are soooo cute! I love them!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2012)

cute!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice! Do you have any cups left for visitors?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice growing, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Dec 22, 2012)

Great pic. Nice size blooms for the diminutive size of the plants.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 22, 2012)

Gorgeous plants! Great job


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 22, 2012)

quiltergal said:


> OMG those are soooo cute! I love them!



i agree!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2012)

cute photo


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 22, 2012)

You always sway my opinion of plants after I see your pictures. I was not to keen on this species but I am starting to change my mind after seeing this. The same thing happened after your breakfast pic with the helenae and barbigerum ect. On another note I never notice how close this species form is to spicerianum before. Look at a older style spicrianum not the new line bred ones, and the dorsal with the funnel shape with a line down the center, the ruffled edges of the petals and the pouch is the same shape. Its just a different color and the staminode is bigger.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2012)

"Funny" species??? I love it!


----------



## nathalie (Dec 23, 2012)

cute


----------



## Martin (Dec 23, 2012)

god job to flower them!


----------



## fibre (Dec 23, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> "Funny" species??? I love it!



me too!



Cheyenne said:


> You always sway my opinion of plants after I see your pictures. I was not to keen on this species but I am starting to change my mind after seeing this. The same thing happened after your breakfast pic with the helenae and barbigerum ect. (...)



Thanks a lot for your compliment!


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 23, 2012)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## fibre (Dec 23, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Nice! Do you have any cups left for visitors?



My wife isn't amused about me using cups as pots and indeed she misses one cup or another sometimes , but she loves these little 'grining Cyclopes' too.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree to all these posts before - lovely cuties !


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 23, 2012)

Stunning display!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2012)

I would come over for a drink!  
Hard to believe something so cute is so hard to get here!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovely Plants, Flowers, and Display!!!!!


----------



## bballr4567 (Dec 26, 2012)

Love how large the blooms are! They almost outspan the leaves.


----------



## Spaph (Dec 26, 2012)

Great growing and what a cool species!


----------



## abax (Dec 26, 2012)

Sweet blooms and I always love the orchids-in-a-cup. Why is this particular species so hard to find in the U.S.?


----------



## fibre (Dec 27, 2012)

bballr4567 said:


> Love how large the blooms are! They almost outspan the leaves.



That's just the angle of the camera. 
The NS of the flowers is about 7cm, span of the leaves is about 17 cm.


----------



## bballr4567 (Dec 27, 2012)

fibre said:


> That's just the angle of the camera.
> The NS of the flowers is about 7cm, span of the leaves is about 17 cm.



I was being a little sarcastic there. Its just you don't see many paphs that are so large compared to it's leaves.


----------

